# Sorna Sicura Mortima



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I love these 70's watches, especially the divers and worldtimers, alhtough the movements are poor their outlandish over the top style wins me over.

Was there a connection between these companies and others like Bessa? and what's the correct story behind the Breitling/Sicura link?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I love these 70's watches, especially the divers and worldtimers, alhtough the movements are poor their outlandish over the top style wins me over.
> 
> Was there a connection between these companies and others like Bessa? and what's the correct story behind the Breitling/Sicura link?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

You know were I stand on these



























I also have just got the "Daddy" of them all, the Sorna Worldtimer thanks to Roy









MIKE.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> You know were I stand on these
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, this topic held particular fascination for well,............you and me









I have seen planty of Sicura's for sale on ebay with them billed as "Breitling/Sicura" and have always wondered why, I assume the link is tenuous, probably very, all the same I'd like to know.

I too have the "Daddy" from Roy, I'll let you in on a secret







It's the only watch I have bought from Roy with the sole intention of flogging it for a profit immediately







I saw them going on Ebay and knew Roy had them for Â£60/70 less so I snanpped one up.

I still have it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Mark I've been busy and missed the thread.

In 1979, the Breitling name was taken over by Ernest Schneider of the Sicura company in Grenchen.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I love these 70's watches, especially the divers and worldtimers, alhtough the movements are poor their outlandish over the top style wins me over.
> 
> Was there a connection between these companies and others like Bessa? and what's the correct story behind the Breitling/Sicura link?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark are the Sorna movements poor? I thought I read somewhere that they use the same movement used in some of the classic Leonidas Heuer chrono's which seem to be fetching big bucks on Ebay.But then my mind does play tricks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Daveinspain said:


> Hi Mark are the Sorna movements poor? I thought I read somewhere that they use the same movement used in some of the classic Leonidas Heuer chrono's which seem to be fetching big bucks on Ebay.But then my mind does play tricks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, sorry "poor" was the wrong word, as far as I know thay all used a 17 jewel pin lever chronograph, but they are nowt special and certainly not for watches that are now fetching Â£150+ on Ebay.

I did not know that they were used in Heuers of the same period, so now I have a Heuer and a Breitling link I know nothing about.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark are the Sorna movements poor? I thought I read somewhere that they use the same movement used in some of the classic Leonidas Heuer chrono's which seem to be fetching big bucks on Ebay.But then my mind does play tricks
> ...


Yep Mark it's funny how a good bit of marketing on Ebay can drive up prices.Got my Sorna from Roy and have seen the same watch on Ebay and on retro watch sites for 300% more money.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love these watches I`ve got a couple of Sorna`s from Roy the World Timer and the Bull Head (without Jacky Ickx logo). Weird thing is I found on the internet that Leonidas also made a Jacky Ickx model with a large oval shaped 44mm case not Bulls Head. I gather the common movement for these watches was the EB calibre 8420. Sorry for the poor photos, now the HAL9000 is finally back from being repaired I`ll take some better ones soon


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

There area couple of Sicura Chronographs currently on e-bay, one 'overwound', the other 'in good condition'


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

as far as I was aware the sorna jacky ickx and the leonidas/Heuer jacky ickx

used different movements - one a pin lever the other a more refined movement

I could be, and am quite often, wrong of course!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I love these 70's watches, especially the divers and worldtimers, alhtough the movements are poor their outlandish over the top style wins me over.
> ...


I have few more of this type







since the thread started. Nice and cheap off E-Bay









Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Pics please


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> as far as I was aware the sorna jacky ickx and the leonidas/Heuer jacky ickx
> 
> used different movements - one a pin lever the other a more refined movement
> 
> ...


I`ve been checking back through my files and I`ve a picture of the Leonidas Jacky Ickx chrono movement as well as one of the Sorna version and they look identical to me


----------

